# Problem mit AMD Ryzen 5 2600X



## Chris201986 (18. März 2019)

Hallo erstmal ,

so ich habe ein Problem mit meinen PC, weiß aber nicht genau ob ich nun hier richtig bin. 
Ich bin von Intel i5 2500k Umgestiegen auf AMDs Ryzen 5 2600X und habe mit dem Prozessor (System) einige Probleme ….
So läuft das System Stabil ich habe bloß in MMOs ab und zu ein eingefrorenens Bild von ca 6 Sekunden was ich nicht verstehe. 
Bin nen wenig am Verzweifeln langsam es tritt nämlich nur auf wenn mehre Spieler in der nähe sind ... wenn, weniger in der Umgebung los ist so gut wie nicht.
Ich frage mich ob es nun an einer Bios Einstellung liegen kann.
Oder eher nen anderer Fehler

So zu meiner Hardware:

AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
Mainbord MSI B450 Gaming Plus (MS-7B86)
RAM  G.SKILL Aegis 16GB Kit (2x8GB) DDR4-3000 CL16 DIMM 
für das Betriebsystem habe ich eine M.2  WD Green 240GB benutzt
Grafikkarte GF RTX 2060 [hatte beim alten System keine Problem gemacht.]

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiter Helfen, danke schon mal im vorraus 

mfg Chris


----------



## drstoecker (18. März 2019)

Welche Spiele sind es genau, wow?
finde an deinen Settings im bios nichts auffälliges da alles bis auf den ram stock läuft. Denke es liegt an der Software/Game.


----------



## evilgrin68 (18. März 2019)

Windows (Welches?) wurde neu Installiert?

btw... Der RAM läuft doch mit 3000MHz. Das ist nicht Stock.


----------



## Cosmas (18. März 2019)

BIOS sieht ok aus, bis auf den RAM alles Standard Settings, der RAM für vollen Takt auch nur mit XMP belegt und gut.
Wait...XMP ist aus...sollte das nicht aktiv sein?
Ich meine, wenn ich bei meinem Brett versuche das so einzustellen, ohne XMP aktiv zu haben, quittiert er den Dienst, bzw resetted beim Neustart auf das Minimum...ist also evtl ne mögliche Fehlerquelle.

Das ganze klingt jedoch nach nem CPU Problem, da viele Spieler im Multiplayer/MMO im Bild auch immer zuerst auf die CPU gehen, 
die Grafikkarte hat da eigentlich weniger mit zu tun, die paar Polygone machen einer guten Graka praktisch sogut wie nix aus.

6Sekunden Freezes sind schon arg heftig, da haut iwas nicht hin...mal mit SMT abschalten versucht und die Settings deiner Spiele neu eingestellt/Intel spezifische Optimierungen abgestellt?
Nicht die CPU/Chipsatztreiber vergessen? 
Welches OS und isses ne frische Installation oder nur grob drübergeklatscht?

Die Spiele bei denen es auftritt sind?

Fakt ist, das der 2600X eigentlich deutlich schneller ist, als der alte 2500k und damit keine Probleme haben sollte und wenn er welche hat...dann is das ein Problem.


----------



## Chris201986 (18. März 2019)

Fehler passiert zum größten Teil in ArcheAge
Habe nun mal nen anderes Spiel getestet The Division 2 und da sind es eher Ruckler von 1-2 Sekunde. Zumindest fühlt es sich so an...


----------



## spidermanx (18. März 2019)

Nabend , 

also ich würde denken der Ram ist falsch eingestellt .   Entweder das BIOS resetten  , oder eines der 2 XMP Profile laden . 

lg


----------



## Chris201986 (18. März 2019)

Also nen XMP Profile für den RAM habe ich schon versuch zu laden ....Hatte ich auch erst eingestellt so gehabt. 
Leider hat dies auch nicht das Problem gelöst.... 
Mit auto Einstellung hat es auch nicht geklappt.
Das SMT habe ich auch schon ausgeschaltet gehabt  aber irgendwie kommt der Fehler immer wieder 
Habe auch nen wenig mich schon wo anders Durchgelesen über das Problem, da hatte jemand fast den gleichen Fehler und da war es nen Fehler einer PCIe WLAN von  Karte.
Denn versuch habe ich aber auch schon durch Onbord LAN Port deaktiviert und Firtzbox USB WLAN stick dran gemacht Fehler war immer noch da.
Habe auch schon gedacht das es halt nen BIOS Fehler ist oder so und nen update gemacht von der Version 1.0 auf 1.7 hat aber leider auch nicht geholfen.

Aber schon mal danke an alle die bis jetzt geantwortet haben )

Bin schon fast am überlegen ob ich mir nen anders Bord holen sollte....
Spiele Sind alle aufs neue System Optimiert  habe alles neu installiert nämlich  Windows 10

Mal ne frage das AMD Ryzen Master ist doch der Chipsatz Treiber oder ?? Wenn ich das ausführe müsste da sich nicht irgendwie nen Fenster öffnen ??


----------



## Schwarzseher (18. März 2019)

> Mal ne frage das AMD Ryzen Master ist doch der Chipsatz Treiber oder ?? Wenn ich das ausführe müsste da sich nicht irgendwie nen Fenster öffnen ??


Wie kommst du darauf?Das ist ein Übertaktungstool für die CPU.Dann braucht man das nicht übers Bios zu machen.Wer sich da nicht so auskennt.

Chipsatztreiber guckst du hier
B450 Drivers & Support | AMD

Die Spiele sind auch auf SSD oder auf einer HDD?


----------



## Chris201986 (19. März 2019)

Hatte auf AMD.com geschaut und da meinen Prozessor Typ ausgewählt. und da hat er halt nur das AMD Ryzen Master ausgespuckt ... was nicht wirklich richtig läuft )) oder besser gesagt nen Fenster auf geht und dann sofort wieder zu ist....
So probiere nun mal die Treiber da aus  ob wohl ich glaube das ich sie schon drauf habe bloß von der MSI seite 

Betriebsystem ist auf M.2 Installiert und die Spiele jeweils auf einer SSD .....
habe auch ne HDD drin aber von da habe ich noch kein Spiel gestartet und ausprobiert.


ok .... Chipsatztreiber war älter... 17.2 mal sehen ob das was ausgemacht hat... (update auf version 18.10 hat auch nix gebracht ...)

hab eben mal nen userbenchmark gemacht und bin erschrocken wie schlecht die m.2 WDC WDS240G2G0B-00EPW0 240GB ist.....
Sie ist schlechter als meine Sata SSD Samsung 840 EVO die ich davor als Betriebsystem platte genutzt habe....


----------



## bastian123f (19. März 2019)

Sind die beiden RAM-Riegel in den richtigen Slots, bzw in welchen Slots sind die?

Ich würde mal den RAM auf 2933 runter stellen. Dann läuft zumindest der erstmal auf Stock.


----------



## Chris201986 (19. März 2019)

Ram - Rigel sind wie laut Anleitung in dimm2a und dimm2b
Auf 2933 habe ich schon versucht �� hat nix gebracht gehabt... 
Ich habe den RAM ja auch schon versucht Auf Standart... Laufen zulassen mit 2133 aber da war das Problem auch... 

Ich denke mal werde es zurück schicken... Hat wer ne Empfehlung?? Für nen anderes Bord?? 
Bin am überlegen ob ich mir das MSI X470 Gaming Pro lieber dafür hole... 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand auch nen anderes empfehlen... Muss ja nicht MSI sein

Ist die frage ob ich gleich beides zurück gebe damit ich auch gleich den RAM ausschließen kann...


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (19. März 2019)

An deiner Stelle würde ich das System neu Aufsetzen. (gegebenfalls Bios flashen)
Den PC bei der Windows Installation vom Netz trennen. Nur die Festplatte Formatieren wo Windows Installierten werden soll.
Nach der Installation als aller erstes den Chipsatztreiber danach Neustart. Dann die restlichen Treiber Installieren.
Wenn fertig danach Windows Update und Neustart. Wenn fertig zu diesen beiden Ordnern Navigieren 
C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download | C:\Users\DeinBenutzernamen\AppData\Local\Temp und den Inhalt der sich dort befindet löschen.
Danach in der Suche Computerverwaltung eingeben und die restlichen Festplatten formatieren.


----------



## Chris201986 (19. März 2019)

So Problem hat sich in Luft aufgelöst.... Könnte man sagen....
Habe das Bord weg gebracht und den RAM... 
Warn beide an scheint defekt... 
Habe mir nun das Asus TUF X470 Plus Gaming mit dem gleichen RAM Riegeln bloß neu... geholt. 
Läuft alles nun ohne Probleme  

Danke für eure Mühen mir zu helfen!!
Super Forum !!!!


----------



## bastian123f (20. März 2019)

Chris201986 schrieb:


> So Problem hat sich in Luft aufgelöst.... Könnte man sagen....
> Habe das Bord weg gebracht und den RAM...
> Warn beide an scheint defekt...
> Habe mir nun das Asus TUF X470 Plus Gaming mit dem gleichen RAM Riegeln bloß neu... geholt.
> ...



Super 

Viel Spaß mit dem jetzt funktionierendem System


----------



## _Berge_ (20. März 2019)

Chris201986 schrieb:


> Hatte auf AMD.com geschaut und da meinen Prozessor Typ ausgewählt. und da hat er halt nur das AMD Ryzen Master ausgespuckt ... was nicht wirklich richtig läuft )) oder besser gesagt nen Fenster auf geht und dann sofort wieder zu ist....
> So probiere nun mal die Treiber da aus  ob wohl ich glaube das ich sie schon drauf habe bloß von der MSI seite
> 
> Betriebsystem ist auf M.2 Installiert und die Spiele jeweils auf einer SSD .....
> ...



Die WD SSD ist ja auch nur eine SATA SSD in M.2 Bauform, dass diese nicht schneller ist ist klar, glaube die ist sowieso etwas langsamer als die Samsung


----------



## Cosmas (20. März 2019)

da hatte wohl wer den M.2 Slot nicht konfiguriert und der stand noch auf PCIEx1, wenn die WD so lahm sein sollte, das ne alte 840EVO sogar schneller is, aber das hing sicher auch mit dem scheinbar schrottigen Brett/RAM zusammen.

Aber das Problem hat sich ja erledigt, nun sollte auch die M.2 schneller sein, zumindest wennse richtig eingestellt is, ziehtse die alte SATA 840EVO locker ab.


----------

